# RecipeDB - Geordie Cordial Brown Ale



## Lord Raja Goomba I (14/7/11)

Geordie Cordial Brown Ale  Ale - English Brown  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes Yeast is Danstar Windsor.WGV = Bobek, though I think you could do it well with either.This beer is lighter than the picture, the choc pale malt leaves it lighter in colour.Fantastic, especially when served at cool, not cold, temps. Slight smokey baconness - but not dominant. Sweet, but balanced with a bit of roastiness.All my Dark Beer lovers finished this off for me (except the couple I have stashed)   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4 kg Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt    0.25 kg Weyermann Carared    0.25 kg Weyermann Carahell    0.25 kg Weyermann Smoked    0.25 kg TF Crystal Rye    0.25 kg Flaked Oats    0.25 kg TF Crystal    0.2 kg JWM Chocolate Chit Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      20 g First Gold (Pellet, 7.5AA%, 60mins)    12 g Whitbread Golding Variety (WGV) (Pellet, 6.0AA%, 15mins)    6 g First Gold (Pellet, 7.5AA%, 15mins)    3 g Pacific Gem (Pellet, 15.0AA%, 15mins)    2 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 15mins)       Yeast     12 ml Danstar - London         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.057 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.016 (calc)   Bitterness 25.8 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.32%   Colour 41 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (9/8/11)

Just a wee update:

Piccy (excuse the chill haze and dodgy pour):







Smokiness has either mellowed or my palate has. Or maybe the breakfast lager at archive has just killed it for me.

Love this beer. Balanced bitterness, partly hop provided, partly grain provided. Balanced balanced balanced.

But not much hop aroma - all grain and malt aroma, with a nice caramel smoke undertone - like a bittersweetness.

Definitely up there with my best darkies - and I make (and made, especially in my K&K days) lots of dark beers.

It's a bit like a newcastle brownie, but a tad more bitter, better aroma, and the sweetness fights with the bitterness long after your mouthful is swallowed.

Goomba


----------

